# Chronic GI Troubles Keep Workers Off the Job



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Title: Chronic GI Troubles Keep Workers Off the JobCategory: Health NewsCreated: 10/17/2007Last Editorial Review: 10/17/2007View the full article


----------

